
Backers, Tokens and Crowdfunding as a New Form of Commerce Itself - ramiaidy
https://medium.com/@ramiaidy/backers-the-ground-between-owners-and-consumers-9f404f8b8cfd
======
ramiaidy
Hey HN,

I’ve been somewhat a consistent frequenter of this site, but have never openly
posted anything. I figured I will open myself up and share some of my ideas
with you.

I’ve been following the crowdfunding space for a very long time, and realized
that what’s happening is a new class of individuals that we may call
“backers”, have showed up as a middle ground between traditional owners and
consumers of a firm. Tokens correspondly represent then, a middle ground
between products and equity.

I’ve written a Medium post titled "Backers: The Ground Between Owners and
Consumers” to fully explain this phenomenon.

Check it out, I’d really appreciate your feedback. Also, if you have a Medium,
feel free to follow me, you got my following back.

Thanks!

